
Your Hybrid App Is Going to Kill You - mrkd
https://medium.com/teach-code/your-hybrid-app-is-going-to-kill-you-416041d27eac#.hzyc20pom
======
mixedCase
There are alternatives to hybrid apps like Kivy and Xamarin that handle some
of these pain points better yet bring most of the benefits.

